
Read deleted comments on Reddit - handwashand
http://decomment.com/
======
avinassh
An alternative solution which I regularly use:
[http://uneddit.com](http://uneddit.com)

It has a bookmarklet and activating on any Reddit thread will load the
deleted/removed comments.

------
rfotino
Very little information on the site -- how does this work? Presumably by
storing the contents of every Reddit comment made since Decomment's creation
and serving them up on demand? I imagine once you delete a comment on Reddit
it's no longer available via the API or by scraping the site, but I was hoping
something more interesting was going on than just storing comments in a
separate database before they are deleted.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That's exactly what goes on.

~~~
handwashand
yes, exactly

------
toomuchtodo
Reddit comments are owned by their owners, no (at least, that's how copyright
works in the USA)?

How do undelete sites fly under the radar? Is it just that no one has been
effected enough yet to warrant the hammer? It appears decomment.com is hosted
on OVH servers in the EU (France possibly?). Aren't they keen on their "right
to be forgotten" law?

------
cLeEOGPw
It should be called "undelete". Decomment sounds like it is deleting comments.

~~~
handwashand
yes... but i think its sounds good

------
evan_
You've posted this same site here three times in the last two weeks.

~~~
dang
A small number of reposts is ok if an article hasn't had significant attention
yet. Otherwise too many good stories languish unnoticed on the /newest page.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
pki
I'd think, personally, a bit less so if he signed up specifically to post that
one thing, and contribute absolutely nothing else..

